# Mattie Hattie!



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello

It's been a long time since I said hello or loaded any photos of Hattie. She is now an amazing but cheeky 11 month old whose adult coat is well and truly here!

I was extremely naive to think that her coat was going to stay easy to maintain! About a month ago she got huge matts in her fur very quickly which by then, as we had not been brushing her every day, were out of control. Despite trying to remove them with my matt breaker and scissors, we finally had to concede to taking her to the groomers for a cut. As a result of the matts she is now very short (the photo of her is her in happier times!) which looks awful but at least we can start afresh with the coat. 

She has been to the groomers several times for trims and been fine but yesterday when I took her in she was extremely distressed the moment we walked through the door, desperate to bolt out the shop and very agitated. I sat with her and tried to calm her down with the groomer. She eventually did and I reluctantly left, feeling horribly guilty. That experience made me determined to groom her myself from now onwards. I have been reading up lots on here about home grooming (it's becoming an obsession!) and think I am going to take the plunge.

I have emailed merrist wood college but they say they will only run a cockapoo grooming course if I can get at least 8 people interested so I may start a thread about that to see if anyone else is. They run a general pampered pooch course, would this be any good or should I go on a cockapoo specific one? Can I learn what I need to know without a course, on the Internet? 

Nice to be back on here, hope you are all good. Am enjoying being a cockapoo owner even if puppyhood/adolescence can be trying at times!

Eleanor xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Eleanor, nice to see you back and what a lovely pic of Hattie.

I did the course at Merrist wood twice. First time it is was the general day ( although two or three cp's) and the second time CP's only. TBH there was not much difference. The instructor takes time to be with all students going through what is particular to their breed of dog.

It sounds like Hattie may have had a bad experience so I would defintely recommend home grooming. It's easier than you think - if not a little time consuming.

Good luck xx


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Colin that is really useful to know, I will put my name down for the course although I think at the mo it is full so will be waiting list place.

Hattie is very astute and remembers places very well so I reckon you're right, she must have had a bad experience when they trimmed her face last time. In the past she has been really happy and excited to go in there. Wasn't nice to see her so upset. 

My real concern is that Hattie will be an absolute madam when I try and groom her!

Xx

Ps loved the pictures of Betty and Ted on here that you posted recently.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I was only thinking of you and of course Hattie the other day .. as you will remember she stole my heart when she was a young puppy  

Dont worry about the coat cut, it will be much easier to manage now it is shorter and it is a fresh start, plus it will grow so quickly. 

She is still so gorgeous.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks JoJo

Was looking at your website the other day, lots of great advice on there about grooming.

I can't believe how similar Hattie looked to the sugarpuffs at their age. They are adorable. Wonder how their coats will turn out? Despite Hattie being an f1b and therefore three quarters poodle, the groomer said her coat has a lot of spaniel in it. Interesting!

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hattie is scrummy yummy and one of the reasons I adore the F1b mix so much  

Thank you for your lovely comments about my site and puppies  means so much, thank you xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello again!  I have just come back on after a break and it is lovely to catch up with everyone again. 

Hattie looks like she has grown into a real sweetie!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cute picture of Hattie, I was another that thought we may get away without many matts, mainly due to Dudley's coat being a bit straighter - but it was about 10 months that his came in big time as well. Luckily so far I have managed to keep on top of it and he still has a full coat, I have learnt so much doing his coat that it has inspired me to do a full grooming course and hopefully will be taking up as my new career!! so I certainly know about it becoming an obsession! good luck with doing it yourself, I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, it's funny, before i got Hattie i would never have considered grooming her myself, but the rate her fur grows and her new hatred for the groomers and the cost (£40 in brighton!) has definitely made me have a change of heart.

Good luck with your dog grooming career change, it sounds exciting!


----------



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, I thought the same as Dawn. Rosie didn't have any mats hardly and I thought I could get away with keeping her coat on the long side. 
Then she hit 10 months and the mats appeared!
I took her to the groomers who did what I asked and took any mats out (there was still only one or two at this stage) and clipped her coat with a comb attachment which still left some length on it.
BUT since then the mats have been even worse, every day there is some more! 
I wondered whether her coat is matting more because her fur is shorter (medium in length)? 
Could it be the case that there are no mats with a short clip, loads with a medium length coat but fewer with a long coat?
I think I too am becoming obsessed and I won't rest until I know what I'm doing lol.

Angie


----------

